# Tor des Jahrhunderts in der DEL (1xVid)



## Marco2 (5 Feb. 2019)

​


----------



## Padderson (5 Feb. 2019)

cooler geht´s ja nun wirklich nicht!


----------



## krawutz (6 Feb. 2019)

Padderson schrieb:


> cooler geht´s ja nun wirklich nicht!



Is ja auch aufm Eis.


----------

